
Genomics, Evolution, and Pseudoscience: Whooping cough in California - ghurlman
http://genome.fieldofscience.com/2010/10/whooping-cough-in-california-deaths.html
======
frossie
_California makes it easy for parents to claim exemptions from the required
vaccinations for their children_

I think I spotted the problem right there...

